# Moss Mountain scape (any fans of mini pellia/fissidens around?)



## juanBeegas (May 9, 2005)

I love fissidens and mini pellia, but they can be relatively expensive plants here in Singapore.


----------



## Zach987 (Mar 4, 2004)

This is georgous what area did you find it in? Im guessing manoa valley?

If you go back there I would love to tag along.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

juanbeegas-- they're even more expensive to order from singapore XD

zach-- PM me your contact info. If we can set up a little nature hike, that'd be fun. 


Well, I don't really mean for this scape to be just about the mosses, though it is too :icon_roll . It's also about trying to make a goal at showing the beauty of hawaii, like green mountains. Cool that hawaii plants are describing a beauty that seems distinctly hawaiian.


----------



## Fosty (Oct 17, 2003)

It looks good. How big is the tank?


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

Always enjoy viewing your tanks and reading your posts.

Your reference to invading species suggests to me that you might appreciate the book *Out of Eden: an Odyssey of Ecological Invasion* by Allan Burdick.

A good third of it (the middle) primarily addresses issues specific to Hawaii.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Fosty-- 1 gallon

eds-- Thanks man. Always trying to be the gadfly of aquascaping.  (the gadfly that stings the lazy horse into action lol)


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

Gadfly, hmm?
I guess that's more polite than what we've been calling you!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

heh heh . . . just trying to help . . .


----------



## oceanaqua (Nov 24, 2005)

Did the Mini Pellia Attach to the rock by themself?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

I am fairly certain that riccardia, as well as most of the mosses and bryophytes, does not attach itself under water.

These rocks started emersed, so the pellia attached itself there and has stayed affixed to the rock. If I tore some off and tied it to another rock and put it under water, it probably would not attach itself though.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

I really like it. Simple but elegant.


----------



## oceanaqua (Nov 24, 2005)

Cool, I never knew Pellia would attach itself if emerse, I got to try it sometime. Rocks are beautiful by the way.


----------



## hir0 (Nov 3, 2005)

greenmiddlefinger said:


> juanbeegas-- they're even more expensive to order from singapore XD
> 
> zach-- PM me your contact info. If we can set up a little nature hike, that'd be fun.


if you guys don't mind a tagalong, I might be interested in coming


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

no worries hir0, it seems like my hiking group is getting bigger and bigger. People just keep in mind though, that we cannot take too much. The plants should be left in good numbers to repopulate themselves. Yes?

BTW-- thanks for the compliments everyone, did my best in lay-out as well.


----------



## hir0 (Nov 3, 2005)

agreed. maybe i'll just bring my camera along to document an outing


----------



## Zach987 (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey buddy,
I agree with not taking too much I am just loking forward to getting some insperation.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

For all those wanting to come, please PM me telling me if you are HAS or not, if so meet me at the meeting to discuss plans.


----------

